# Rock Creek/Cooper's Creek



## MainFrame9 (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been trying to find some info on the web about camping at these two spots, no luck. I'm just wondering if you have to make reservations, or can I just show up, and set up camp? Thanks in advance.


----------



## allenww (Apr 11, 2012)

Coopers is much bigger and busier than Rock Creek, which is above the hatchery (but below the lake) and has maybe ten or twelve spots and a bivy. 

RC is also right on the road, if that matters.  (in the summertime, when there has been no rain, it does make a difference).

Don't forget  _______.  (I can't remember).  But it is a small campground right on the river just east of the hatchery road.

All of these, when I was last there, were first come, first served. 

wa


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 11, 2012)

> Don't forget _______. (I can't remember). But it is a small campground right on the river just east of the hatchery road.



Deep Hole is the name of that one.  

As far as up the road on Rock Creek, past the hatchery, there is the Frank Gross Campground, which is a very nice carcamping setup much like they have at Deep Hole, Winfield Scott, et al, and a handful of more primitive areas, which are just pulloffs from the road (though still right next to the road, and dusty during a dry spell) with flat ground enough for a tent or two.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Apr 12, 2012)

Also, those on RC, Coopers, and Deep Hole do not take reservations. Fridays and Saturdays are crowded with usually many leaving on Sundays.


----------



## General P (Jun 20, 2012)

There are some camping some good if you want to walk a little on the north end of rock creek. Just look for the bridge on the left going north.


----------



## General P (Jun 20, 2012)

And the last time I was there it was just show up and camp.


----------



## riprap (Jun 20, 2012)

Coopers creek campground is just a mile from here and they have water and a bathroom. Mulky has no water.

http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/f...ee-Oconee+National+Forests+-+Mulky+Campground


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 20, 2012)

Mulky Campground now has a well for water containers and no-flush bathrooms.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 24, 2012)

up the road above the Rock creek Hatchery and above the lake at Rock Creek, maybe 30 minutes crawling along the winding forest service road is I think Noontootla or Nimblewill. Very small water but very pretty and secluded. Get a map of the Chattahoochee NF and study it..it can lead you to some great spots that aren't too crowded if you are willing to put in a little extra driving or walking.


----------

